# Pincurls for a retro look



## user79 (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any good sites to see how to do pincurls correctly? The look a bit tricky to do! 

I've found this place but I'm looking for a good tutorial with guided instructions. I particularly am interested in a tut for long hair, not short hair.

http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=4254


Actually if someone could do a tutorial with pics that would be amazing!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 16, 2007)

Dependig on what type of pincurls u want... there are many way to (do the pin curls) to acheive a different look..  a lot of ppl use bobbypins in the X patteren.. i findit easier to use a double prong hair clip.  it elimintaes having to double up with the bobby pins... really there is no wrong way of pincurling ur hair.  one of the most important parts is to prep ur hair first.  i usually wash and towel dry and apply some type of palmade in my hair or a liquid gel.  its all about the parting of the hair.. and the direction of the curls... u can roll in a  single direction to get a uniform curl or u can arlternat directions to get a wave look.  i usually start by sectioning my crown area in a square and start rolling from the front working may way to the back.   then i start on the side and then the back.  styles of the curls u can make place them into the flat pin curls rolling then placing the curls flat to ur head either close to the scap or not that depends on u.  ur u can make ur pin curls raised and place the pins inside of the roll instead on top.  here are some pics to go by .... i do pin curls quite often after a while u ge tthe hang  of it.. its to the point now where i dont even have to loo in the  mirror while i roll.. just keep practiing
Also it doesnt matter how long ur hair is or how short the hair is... its still the same method of rolling and placing.

http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=8657

here is an acutal tut..
http://www.thefedoralounge.com/showthread.php?t=5069

refrence of different styles
http://www.hairarchives.com/private/archivesnew.htm

http://www.livingretro.com/sept45_1.html

here is a pic of my pincurls... i used bobby pins in the tradiotanl X pattern.. and did raised pin curls


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks so much Christine, that last picture of you is sooooo nice! I totally want to take advantage of my long hair and do some of these funky retro styles, the only thing is that they all look really time-consuming and elaborate to do, especially for a beginner!! I guess I just have to practice it.

Do you let the hair dry naturally or use a blowdryer on low setting? I mean if it takes 6 hours to dry, you pretty much have to do it in the morning and wait all day to be able to go out!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 19, 2007)

i let mines dry naturally.... usually when i do pin curls i start off early in the morning.. you can also sleep in ur pin curls.. but if you do that i sug letting ur hair dry out a little more then roll so that way while u are sleeping it will be completely dried by morning.. you cal also use a  blow dryer just set it on low... or better yet if u have a diffuser that words great also...

LOL you dont have to wait all day to go out...  blowdryer fixes that


----------



## lara (Jan 23, 2007)

Blowdryer with the diffuser attachment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pick out little square sections of hair, pull them out into a flat 'ribbon' with a little bit of matte pomade, then twirl them so that they lie flat against my scalp. I fix them with pincurl clips (my hair is fine enough that bobby pins leave noticable dents in the hair shaft) and let them air-dry. 

it's a bit fiddly at first, but once you learn the muscle movements for it you can do it away from the mirror. I do mine when I'm watch tv, then pop a sleeping net on and shake them out in the morning.


----------



## user79 (Jan 23, 2007)

What do special pincurl pins look like? I'm not sure they are available here...

And also what does a sleeping net look like? Would a stocking or a scarf work?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Clips:
http://www.bebeautiful.com/images/si...all/446011.jpg

julia another thing u can do is instead of working with semi wet hair.. well u dont want it to wet b/c u have long hair is.. start off with clean dry hair and sprits it with water in those spray bottles....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_What do special pincurl pins look like? I'm not sure they are available here...

And also what does a sleeping net look like? Would a stocking or a scarf work?_

 
i wouldnt do a stocking.......... scarfs are good if u have ur hari set during the day i wouldnt sleep in one its not secure enough...

theres different kinds of sleeping nets.. here is one not sure if it is the same ones Lara is talking about....

http://fibers.destinyslobster.com/Netting/hairnet.jpg


----------



## user79 (Jan 24, 2007)

That hairnet looks so sexy!!! lmfao


Thanks for all your tips Christine.


----------



## lara (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are the clips!

A sleeping net is a little finer, but a big silky scarf also works. Anything that will stop your hair from rubbing against the pillowcase and working itself out of the pins.


----------



## SeraphimRed (Jan 28, 2007)

I know I'm late, but I've found this website.  It doesn't do much with the instructions, but the pics kind of help.
http://www.retro-hairstyle.de.tc/

More:
http://community.livejournal.com/vintage_hair/
http://www.fiftiesweb.com/fashion/fashion-wh.htm


For long hair:
http://www.longhaircommunity.com/ (you have to sign up  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


HTH!


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 4, 2007)

does this work if your hair is already curly or will it go all over the place? I tried once and I just made really tight huge curls that looked crazy (maybe the pieces weren't small enough?)


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Juls have u tried anymore retro styles?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_does this work if your hair is already curly or will it go all over the place? I tried once and I just made really tight huge curls that looked crazy (maybe the pieces weren't small enough?)_

 
you can do retro looks with curly hair.. i would set ur hair with large setting rollers to smooth out the curls some, and then u can style from there


----------



## user79 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Juls have u tried anymore retro styles?_

 
No. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to buy some pins.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for all the info!!


----------



## angeluv009 (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out ilovegerardo at youtube.com. 
I absolutely love her videos and they she makes it seem like its really easy and she gives good instructions. heres a link to one of my favorite videos by her. I really hope you check this post.... :-/

YouTube - Hairdo How To


----------

